# New pics from my 50g Amazon community!



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey all, it's time for some updated pics of my 50g Amazonian set-up.
Enjoy









View attachment 76205


View attachment 76206

L190 Royal Pleco

View attachment 76207

L020 Polka Dot Pleco

View attachment 76208

L091 Three Beacon Pleco in his crib (half a coconut, covered with Java Moss)

View attachment 76210

L015 Candy Stripe Pleco

View attachment 76215

Zebra Otocinclus

View attachment 76211

Ramirezi Cichlids

View attachment 76214

Cockatoo Dwarf Cichlid ("Orange")

View attachment 76213

Cockatoo Dwarf Cichlid (Wild coloration)

View attachment 76212

Cockatoo Dwarf Cichlid ("Double Red")


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great shots and a great selection of fish as well, especially the royal in the first two pics









Could you tell something about the Otocinclus? Size, behaviour, needs etc.... I'm not familiair with this specie


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Great shots








Love the L091, iv wanted one for ages


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

nice shots Jonas. btw, thanks for ID-ing my girl's plecos on pleco-fanatics. her name there is "floof" or "floofer" or something like that.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice Jonas, any more fish going in your tank?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow! wicked shots Jonas







I know how hard it is to get clear pics, but you always seem to pull it off with crystal clear images





















thanks for sharing.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Amazing pics!!!! You have a full tank shot?


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

im liking it big time bro


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome pics Jonas! Great idea of the coconut shell and Java Moss


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks a lot for your comments, guys









Jan:
the scientific name is _Otocinclus cocama_, it grows to about the same size as Common Oto's (4-5cm. at most), should also be kept in groups (like all of its relatives), and although it's a good algae eater and primarily herbivorous, it seems to have a bigger appetite for meaty foods than most other Oto-species.
Like all other Oto's, acclimatization is a bit tricky, and many die during the first 2 or so weeks - mine didn't make it either, unfortunately (I just wanted to post it up to show its prettyness)









Devon:
he was one of my first L-Numbers (bought it some 18 months ago), and partly responsible for my fascination with L-Numbers. I was really amazed to see one at my LFS, as it has always been one of my favorite pleco-species. Never saw them at any LFS after that, so I'm glad I forked up the 35 euro's they asked for it!

Joe:
you're welcome - she's got good taste







(as far as pelco's go, eh?







)

Henry:
the tank is already fully stocked, but I only posted pics of some of the inhabitants (the ones I managed to shoot new pics of).
The total list of inhabitants:
1 L015 Candy Stripe Pleco - (Peckoltia sp.)
1 L020 Polka Dot Pleco - (Spectracanthicus sp.)
1 L091 Three Beacon Pleco - (Leporacanthicus triactis)
1 L114 Leopard Pleco - (Pseudacanthicus cf. leopardus)
1 L190 Royal Pleco - (Panaque cf. nigrolineatus)
4 Common Otocinclus - (Otocinclus vittatus)
3 Otocinclus macrospilus
1 South American Bumblebee Catfish - (Microglanis iheringi)
15 Cardinal Tetra's - (Paracheirodon axelrodi)
8 Rummy-Nosed Tetra's - (Hemigrammus rhodostomus)
5 Blue Emperor Tetra's - (Inpaichthys kerri)
4 Ram Cichlids - (Microgeophagus ramirezi)
4 Cockatoo Cichlids - (Apistogramma cacatuoides)
Rainbow Shrimp - (Caridina babaulti)
Red Cherry Shrimp - (Neocaridina denticulata)
Red Nose Shrimp - (Caridina gracilirostris)
Amano Shrimp - (Caridina japonica)

Quite a lot of fish for a 50g tank, but since it used to be a piranha tank, the filtration and weekly water change routine (50-60% weekly) could easily support still more fish than this: but I like the community the way it is now, so I'm not going to add any more (perhaps except some more small shrimps).

John:
thanks! I have to admit that for each picture posted I had to delete 10 bad pics, and that most have been cleaned and edited in Photoshop, but I'm glad to hear it paid off!

Gord:
Clever idea, huh? Not mine, though: I found it like this at my LFS.

rchan11:
Here ya go:

View attachment 76299

Daylight (green) and Grolux (red) light strips on

View attachment 76300

Grolux only


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow! great setup


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

pamonster said:


> Wow! great setup
> [snapback]1192189[/snapback]​


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

very pretty jonas, I like it a lot


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

apistos are defintly cool judazz! I miss my old apisto setup. I had a amazon biotype tank going on too!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn good looking tank Jonas. Thats a smooth set-up you got going. Even though there not Manny's, There still good looking fish!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow excellent tank Jonas!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks guys









Yeah, it's not the same as with Manny, but I really like this set-up as well: always action, always movement.

Eric: don't have have a spare 15-20g tank - small tank, but more than enough for an Apisto set-up


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

Awsome as usual, Jonas.


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Aug 31, 2005)

That is a really cool tank. I especially love the plants and wood. It will inspire my Aquatic Science students that set up Amazon environments!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Awesome! I am getting some Apisto's soon! Now I can't wait! (orange flash and triple red)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks you, guys


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

love that tank! all those fish are sweet!

I've been looking for a zebra oto w/ no luck. hopefully i'll get one soon. I have a couple of the "common" otos. They suck up all the algea and fast too. I was surprized.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Very cool!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

traumatic said:


> I've been looking for a zebra oto w/ no luck. hopefully i'll get one soon. I have a couple of the "common" otos. They suck up all the algea and fast too. I was surprized.[snapback]1198665[/snapback]​


That Zebra is still the only one I've seen so far, so I doubt I'll get an opportunity to replace the deceased one any time soon (let alone for the price I paid for it: the LFS thought it was a Common, so they asked a common price for it - 2,50 bucks







)
I have a couple of Common Oto's in that tank as well, and yeah, the rate they clean up algae is truely astonishing! The problems often start when the tank is stripped of algae: I feed veggies from time to time, but still half of my Commons died









Thanks for your compliments, guys


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

damn crazy royal


----------

